# Rufus and ....



## Loppies (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello, fellow bunnies and bunny girls.
My name is Rufus. I was born early July 2009 and unfortunately, I don't know who my parents are. They tell me my father might have been a Lotharinger but I'm afraid my mum... :innocent
Well, anyway, I'm cute, very cute. I have some fluffy hairs and, o yes, upright ears, though my foster mum prefers loppies, don't know why?
This is me when I first arrived in my new home







At first, I was called Kaya, but later on, it just didn't fit and so I became Rufus and I liked that, fierce name I think.

I used to hop on the desk and help out with things, have a look











So now you have met me, the younger me that is, hang in, there's more to come...


----------



## Loppies (Mar 10, 2011)

Told you there was more to come!
When I was here a few months, they took me to a woman in a white coat, funny looking room, she was in. I went to sleep and to my horror, when I woke up, something was missing! That woman took away my ...:shock: 
A few weeks later (I had recovered well, fysically and emotionally, thank you), my mummy came home with a box and she looked very thrilled. She thought I was going to be equally thrilled, she put a small heap of fur in a cage in the middle of my run. What? I could smell the thing, but not touch it?
This is what it looked like






Something wrong with the poor thing's ears I guessed, later I learned these are lops and my mummy adores them.
Next day I was allowed contact with the little girl and I must say, I rather liked her from the beginning.






and you must agree, she's a beauty


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 10, 2011)

Judging from the first pic, you are a lionhead or lionhead mix. You and this other bunny are very cute.


----------

